# what is a good board



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

i was wondering what would be a good board to get this year i want to do mostly park and jibing but want to do powder once and a while a build huge kickers and just fly i want to know what would be a good board and a setup i was leaning towards the k2 www with the k2 formula bindings and the k2 raider boa or darako boots i was wondering if this was a good setup or if there is something else out there better in the same price range.

here is the link to the k2 www web site K2 Snowboards 07/08

would this be better in the burton jr chopper that i rode last year

i was wondering how easy a snowboard would break because i would want to spend about 400 dollars on a board and have it snap how strong are they?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

if you really want a k2 board, which is suggest they make good product, then the last thing you want for the kind of riding you want to do is www, or a boot with that low of support and performance. 

if you want k2, get the believer. its the new twin all mountain this year. it copied the society from ride and the alibi from atomic but is a little different. youll get the pop and response in speeds you want with seriously no chatter. i rode this at the demo days for my work and its so much fun. and of course its a twin with an easy flex so it's fine for park. its light, and can ride it in the back country real smooth. not the ideal powder board, but for all around versatility for one board, the k2 believer is what you want....anything cheaper would be a waste of money. its $50 more retail over the darkstar. 

but if you can't afford $450, get no less the $400 darkstar that won alot of awards this year. the w is just a jib board you beat up at local parks and offers NOTHING as far as performance. look at the specs on that website you posted and you'll understand what i'm talking about. 

hope that helped.

oh yeah and boots, get nothing but salomon. they're one of the only companies to have proper heal fit and comfortable liner. i suggest the f22 or f20 if you want a softer flex.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

ribbed said:


> if you really want a k2 board, which is suggest they make good product, then the last thing you want for the kind of riding you want to do is www, or a boot with that low of support and performance.




The weapon has gotten killer reviews and a park slayer AND and powder monster. It has a larger effective edge for the sizes so the 52 has an edge of the 56 or so. I also feel that the weapon is stiffer than the DH which I love. If you are looking to hit huge booters you'll need a stiffer board but it isn't gonna be as good at jibbing. You'll wash out if it's to soft at the tip/tail. I have the exact setup that your looking at and i absolutely love it. Be warned though that the formulas are possibly one of the softest binding I've ever had. I can piratically twist the high back 90 degrees with one hand. If your looking to get into big booters I would suggest the society or believer, but just remember that'll take away from the jibbing performance. Ideally you should have 2 setups and choose what your gonna kill on the mt that day. Shitty cond./snow jib it up, fresh dump = backcountry bootpackin!!!


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Grrr...Salomon is NOT the only company out there!!! Boots wise, just go find what fits your feet. You're better off looking at the Jibpan or Believer. The WWW is going to be stupidly soft if you want to ride pow, unless you don't mind working a little harder.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

ribbed said:


> oh yeah and boots, get nothing but salomon. they're one of the only companies to have proper heal fit and comfortable liner. i suggest the f22 or f20 if you want a softer flex.



You're an idiot, I hope you know that.

People have different feet. Go into a shop and try boat loads of boots on. I like 32's, you may like Burton, or Salomon. Try everything you can on.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

wow you ride 32 and want to talk to me about boot fitting? I am certified in fitting ski and snowboard boots directly from the manufacturers, so i do have experience and i do deal with customers. the best fitting boot overall is salomon. why is 32 horrible? they have rediculously shitty liners, they have extremly wide heal cups so your going to get alot of heal lift. it also provides very little support...any boot in their line. even their 300$ ULTRALIGHTS are made of basically foam and laces. i can where my slippers and get just mas much performance and have them be just as light. not to mention 32 boots are HUGE. i havnt had one satisfied customer buy them. thats experience. the only people that actually look at 32 boots are homos looking at graphics first. go break your burton pos ***.

the w is too soft. its a jib board nothing else. like i said. if you want an EDGE hold, your not going to get that with the type of sidecut the w has. quadratic vs radial? it wasnt made for speed or edge hold, or performance. pick it up then pick up a beleiver or seeker from forum. the only reason the w is so great is because it gives you alot of pop for the price...thats all. its hard to find a board at that price thats going to give you alot of snap, but still great flex. you can take any board anywhere on the hill, but that doesnt mean it's what you want performance wise. its a soft board so its going to have an easy going ride, but if you want to push it, you wont. and itll shake like crazy.

and when i was saying get the society or beleiver, even the alibi(just stiffer), because you said you wanted a 1 board for all. those are the boards for that. myself, i have a park board i just beat the hell out of at local mountains, then when i go big mountain riding, ill take my society. however, to get the most out of everything, spend the money on the beleiver. you arnt sitting there guy and telling me a 330 board is better than a 500 performance board. your kidding yourself.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

> wow you ride 32 and want to talk to me about boot fitting? I am certified in fitting ski and snowboard boots directly from the manufacturers, so i do have experience and i do deal with customers.


That's good! You should know that all people have differently shaped feet, and that one boot does not fit all. If that were the case, then companies like 32 wouldn't exist, who are based soley on the fact that they make boots. 



> the best fitting boot overall is salomon


I find that hard to believe. If that's the case, then why does Vans, Atomic, 32, Burton, Northwave and so on and so forth, exist? If Salomon really was the best fitting boot over all, then 32 would pretty much be out of business...



> why is 32 horrible? they have rediculously shitty liners, they have extremly wide heal cups so your going to get alot of heal lift. it also provides very little support...


Shitty liners? Depends on what the consumer thinks, does it not? Again, I'm going to stress that if they were really that bad, then people wouldn't buy them, and you wouldn't be hearing alot of good things about this company as a whole. As for the wide heel cup thing, not all people are blessed with skinny feet ya know...



> even their 300$ ULTRALIGHTS are made of basically foam and laces. i can where my slippers and get just mas much performance and have them be just as light.


I'm just going to say that as a first year production...let them work the kinks out, and wait to see if this boot is a hit or miss...



> i havnt had one satisfied customer buy them. thats experience. the only people that actually look at 32 boots are homos looking at graphics first. go break your burton pos ***.


2 things. 1. If you havn't had a satisfied customer buy them, then maybe you either need to work on YOUR boot fitting skills, or you've just had bad luck with customers. I work with a ton of super amazing riders who will support 32 until the day they die. Why? Because of how well the boot works and fits THEM. And 2. remarks such as "the only people that actually look at 32 boots are homos looking at graphics first" <-- that will not be tolerated on this forum. I or other mods will start editing out people's posts if this problem persists. 


This whole thing is NOT meant to be a personal attack against you. I'm just saying that it's next to impossible to tell one person to buy one boot, unless you've dealt with that person's foot, or you live with that person's feet.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

in general 32 boots have the worst fit for most people. that's a fact in my opinion because i've tested it on thousands of people over the last three seasons. and if you look at the quality of 32 or DC boots, its so obvious they're cheaply made if compared to a well designed boot. im not saying at all salomon is the one boot for everyone, ride, some burton liners are good. snowboard boots are alot more predictable as far as fitting then ski boots..so most customers will fit about the same...especially with some insoles like superfeet....

and salomon has been making boots for a long time...much longer then 32.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

> i was wondering what would be a good board to get this year i want to do mostly park and jibing but want to do powder once and a while a build huge kickers



key words are ONCE IN A WHILE. He's going to spend probably 85% of his time in the park so thats why he should get something hes still going to have fun with in the park. Like i said BEFORE, ideally he should have two setups. If not then his should be better for the thing he is gonna do more. 

As far as boots, everyones foot is different. From flat feet to over pronation, high arches, and collapsing arches. If you think the quality of 32's aren't up to par then fine but that doesn't mean they won't fit him.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

ribbed said:


> in general 32 boots have the worst fit for most people. that's a fact in my opinion because i've tested it on thousands of people over the last three seasons.


How can it be a fact if it's your opinion?

Dude you fit boots right? Then you should know that both Ride and 32 use Intuition liners. If rides liners don't suck then 32's liners don't suck either. 

Bottom line is that everyone's feet are different. I personally hate Salomon boots because they don't fit me right. I'm wearing Nitro boots right now because they fit. I've had Burton, Ride, 32, Vans, K2, and Nitro boots and each pair fit differently and had different positives and negatives. The only company I haven't had luck in fitting with is Salomon. Now on the flip side I know like 10 other people who swear by their Salomon boots because they fit their feet.

I also agree with you about the WWW being too soft for kickers and pow and I wouldn't recommend it but I watch plenty of people ride the mountain on jib sticks without issue here on the east coast so whatever. Is it ideal? no will it work? yes


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Ribbed your digging yourself in deeper. Don't pull bullshit "like break your burton pos ***" online. Not only does it make you seem like a fucking pussy, but it makes you seem retarded.

You think I got them because of looks? You're wrong. They fit my feet amazing. I don't have a problem with my feet getting cold in them. They've held up great.

If you haven't had a single person come back and say they like their 32's, then you need to find a new job, cause you sure as hell aren't doing your job right.

You want to continue to argue, then PM me. I'm not going to continue this stupid bickering in someone elses thread.



EDIT -


ribbed said:


> i can where my slippers and get just mas much performance and have them be just as light


I'd like to see you try. I'd laugh my fucking ass off at your sheer retardedness


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

don't pull that online? haha, like your going to beat me up? get lost guy..wheres the moderator to slap his wrist? digging in deeper, judging by your lame ass east coast look, id definatly call you a *** any day.

you give no kind of support back for your beloved 32 boots...why are they better then other boots? Ive told you why they're shitty. tell me why they're good besides they dont make my feet cold...haha ok you spend all that money on overpriced foot warmers. how about PERFORMANCE? and don't you think your a hypocrite for saying Im not doing my job right, but then you dont even have a job to show any kind of experience towards this..you are. i look at what your talking about and alot of boots nearly every day...i dont just wonder around the internet groping over my 32 boots next to my desk..haha.

granted, and definatly remember i said this, everyone has different fitting feet. like i said snowboarding boots are alot more predictable especially with the quality of liners out today...(the intuition liners are nice but i tihnk the fusion liners offer a little more and overall make salomon have a lower profile fit. I fit my 12.5 f22 into a 9-11 beta.) however, 32 boots are nearly the worst option as far as performance to choose, no matter what your foot is. its not supposed to fit like a skate shoe guy, so your REALLY comfortable 32 boots are almost definatly just comfortable to you because of how large they are and how little they differ away from your normal shoes.

overall, i really don't care how i sound, however condescending it is. its just the internet try not to take it so serious. your not getting paid to write this, nor should you expend so energy to have so much hate for me over some text. think about that...


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Yup, I'm going to e-beat you up /sarcasm. Slap MY wrist? Your the guy that called me a *** for no aparant reason.

You think I make my boots fit like skate shoes? Ha. Believe it or not I actually know what I'm talking about. My boots aren't too big for me.

Review of 32 Lashed because ribbed is a bitch who takes it in the mouth. -

Okay, so here it goes. I've ever written one of these before, but I'll give it a try.

Before I got my lashed I did some research. Checked out forums, asked for advice for a nice boot that will give me enough freedom in the park, but still support my not so amazing ankles. I got a decent list of boots to go try on, including Burton, Salomon, 32, and Vans. I ended up with the Lashed as they seemed to fit my feet the best. Made sure the tips of my toes barely touched the end of the boot so they could pack out a bit for riding. 

The next day I was out riding with these babies. I love the feel of them. I'm pretty much a park rat, but I've heard of people riding everything with these. The lashed give me the support I need while still giving enough flex in the park. The footbed was awesomely comfortable. The inner liner really seemed to comform to my foot quite well. Unlike boots I've had in the past which sometimes created nasty pressure points, I haven't gotten any with these. I have the conventional lacing system on my boots, and it's no harder or easier than other boots. It's just the basic lace up. I don't have the biggest calf muscles ever, but they aren't outrageously small either. The boots fit my lower calf really well. Not once have I had cold toes in these boots, which I've had a problem with in Burton boots. 

Over a year, my boots have some basic wear and tear, but nothing horrible. They're holding up great and I'm hoping to get another couple seasons out of them, assuming my feet don't grow too much. They're really a good boot system. I've only got a minor complaint, and that's the fact that the laces aren't holding up the greatest, but I think that may be because of the way I strap into my bindings.

Overall, I'll give them a 8.5/10. Let it be known I've only owned 3 pairs of boots, but I've helped many people out with selection of boots.




Ribbed, that good enough for you, or you going to degrade every last fucking word of my post?
I hate you over text, get the fuck over it. You come in here, state that the OP should ONLY get Salomon, then you call me a ****** for telling him to find what fits him best and not what fits you? You need to grow up sir.


And I like my so called "lame ass east coast look." You don't like it? Either keep your fucking mouth shut, or get the fuck of off snowboardingforum.com



And YES, I take the *** thing VERY offensively. Some of my best friends are gay, and it really gets me going when people call other people ****, gays, queer or whatever as insults.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Now that I look back on this thread, SHIT


Fighting on the internet is like the special olympics.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Soooo...can we get this thread back on topic? Or do I need to lock this?


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

ribbed said:


> don't pull that online? haha, like your going to beat me up? get lost guy..wheres the moderator to slap his wrist? digging in deeper, judging by your lame ass east coast look, id definatly call you a *** any day.
> 
> you give no kind of support back for your beloved 32 boots...why are they better then other boots? Ive told you why they're shitty. tell me why they're good besides they dont make my feet cold...haha ok you spend all that money on overpriced foot warmers. how about PERFORMANCE? and don't you think your a hypocrite for saying Im not doing my job right, but then you dont even have a job to show any kind of experience towards this..you are. i look at what your talking about and alot of boots nearly every day...i dont just wonder around the internet groping over my 32 boots next to my desk..haha.
> 
> ...


I'm just going to say that any advice recommended over the internet really needs to be taken with a block of salt. Everything that that people recommend is OPINION!! Just because someone tells you outright to buy F20, or F22 boots for example, does not mean that you should!!! 

Anyway...I'm done posting in this thread. If it doesn't get back on track, I'm locking it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

if you want a board for about the same price as the w, then look at the atomic hatchet. it has a 7200 grade base...thats really nice. fast and durable. compare that to rides line...4000 grade base in all their boards...(although not sure about the new concept ul base off the top of my head). also it has the stiffness atomic gives so youll get some snap but still, its a very park/jib angled board.

so the atomic hatchet, look at that for a good option.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

ribbed k thank i will look at the atomic hatchet


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

to be honest... its all with what your looking to do... but the best overall boards are follow... forum, burton, capita, jeenyus, gnu, capita, m3(the old ones), ride, rome, lib-tech, technine, opiton, k2 and thats basically the top brands... i may be forgetting a couple...


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

ribbed said:


> if you want a board for about the same price as the w, then look at the atomic hatchet. it has a 7200 grade base...thats really nice. fast and durable. compare that to rides line...4000 grade base in all their boards...(although not sure about the new concept ul base off the top of my head). also it has the stiffness atomic gives so youll get some snap but still, its a very park/jib angled board.
> 
> so the atomic hatchet, look at that for a good option.


for a jib board you dont want stiffness... you want flexibility... lots and lots of it... and with flexibility will come snap...


----------

